# Ständige Verbindungsprobleme mit D-Link Router



## GasPanic (22. August 2010)

*Ständige Verbindungsprobleme mit D-Link Router*

Seitdem ich jetzt seit ca. einem Jahr in meiner neuen Wohnung wohne, nutze ich den D-Link DIR-615 WLAN-Router, den es bei Kabel Deutschland dazu gab. Ging einige Monate ohne Probleme, dann traten aber immer wieder Verbindungsprobleme auf. Scheinbar willkürlich funktionierte mein WLAN und dann ein paar Minuten später wieder nicht, sodass ich meistens dann auf's Kabel ausweichen musste, was so eigentlich nicht geplant war. Jetzt ging es plötzlich wieder eine Woche störungsfrei und seit gestern sind die alten Probleme wieder da. Für fünf Minuten geht's, dann ist die Verbindung weg, ich schalte den Router kurz ein und aus und es geht wieder für ein paar Minuten.

Am Kabel zwischen Modem und Router liegt's nicht. Wenn ich das direkt vom Modem an den Laptop klemme, hab ich nie irgendwelche Disconnects. Router reseten hab ich auch schon 100x gemacht, hat auch damit nichts zu tun. An der Entfernung in der Wohnung liegt es auch nicht. Meistens (aber komischerweise auch nicht immer) blinkt die Leuchte am Router dann auch gelb statt grün, wenn die Verbindung gerade weg ist (so wie es ja auch sein sollte). Kann ja nur irgendwas am Router sein. Hat das Gerät einfach 'ne Macke?


----------



## mattinator (22. August 2010)

*AW: Ständige Verbindungsprobleme mit D-Link Router*

Aktuelle LAN- / WLAN-Treiber auf den PC's sind natürlich der erste Schritt. Frag mal beim Support von Kabel Deutschland nach bzw. such mal auf deren Support-Seiten. Evtl. gibt es ein Firmware-Upgrade für den Router. Wenn ich richtig verstanden habe, betrifft das Problem primär die WLAN-Verbindung. Du solltest mal versuchen, Dir einen Überblick über die in Deiner Wohnung empfangbaren WLAN-Netze und die belegten Kanäle zu verschaffen. Zu den D-Link USB-WLAN-Adaptern gibt es z.B. den WLAN Manager, man sollte es jedoch auch mit Windows Boardmitteln herausbekommen. Ich vermute, da kommen sich mehrere Netze in die Quere. Wenn Du die (in Stoßzeiten) benutzten Kanäle hast, mal den Kanal heraussuchen, in dessen Nähe am wenigsten WLAN-Netze angezeigt werden. Diesen dann in Deinem WLAN-Router manuell einstellen.


----------



## GasPanic (23. August 2010)

*AW: Ständige Verbindungsprobleme mit D-Link Router*

Hab mal Treiber und Firmware aktualisiert, ohne Erfolg.

Kannst den zweiten Teil deines Posts nochmal genauer erläutern? Wo kann ich sehen, welche Kanäle belegt sind? In den Router-Einstellungen hab ich jetzt auch nichts gefunden, was mir da weiterhilft.


----------



## mattinator (23. August 2010)

*AW: Ständige Verbindungsprobleme mit D-Link Router*

Zu den Router-Einstellungen s. hier: DIR-615 Wlan disconnects im Router Forum D-Link, Seite 2 - . Das Problem scheint es bei einigen Nutzern zugeben, evtl. gibt Google noch einen anderen Tip: D-Link DIR-615 wlan kanal - Google-Suche. Wegen einem Tool zur Anzeige der WLAN-Netze schau ich erst noch mal, was für einen WLAN-Chip hast Du am Rechner ? Hier mal noch die D-Link-Seite des Teils: http://www.dlink.de/cs/Satellite?c=TechSupport_C&childpagename=DLinkEurope-DE%2FDLTechProduct&cid=1197374950653&packedargs=locale%3D1195806663795&pagename=DLinkEurope-DE%2FDLWrapper&p=1197318958220.

EDIT: Hier ein Tool zum Anzeigen der WLAN-Netze: http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/wirelessnetview.zip (http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/wireless_network_view.html) und noch ein anderes http://www.chip.de/downloads/Wlandscape-0.4_28760965.html .


----------



## GasPanic (23. August 2010)

*AW: Ständige Verbindungsprobleme mit D-Link Router*

Das scheint was gebracht zu haben. Habe einen Kanal gewählt, der von keinem anderen anliegendem Netz genutzt wird, und seit ein paar Stunden läuft mein WLAN jetzt erstmal unterbrechungsfrei.

Vielen Dank erstmal.


----------

